
Ask HN: How do I acheive the best battery life/performance on my iPhone? - mrsmee89
I read all the &quot;7 tricks&quot; bs articles but am wondering if there&#x27;s more that most people don&#x27;t know about.
======
tim2387
An Apple battery expert told how he thinks it should be done. Use the battery
down to about 20%. Charge it back to about 80%. Once every few months (I think
he said around three months), charge it to 100%, drain it completely to where
the phone shuts down, and charge it back to 100%. He said this "informs" the
system with the battery's performance limits. Then, go back to the 20% to 80%
pattern.

------
blackflame7000
Turning off LTE voice calling can save a decent amount of battery if you don't
experience poor call quality.

Settings->Cellular->Cellular Data Options->Enable LTE->Data Only

